# Where to go in CO?



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Wanting to go to Colorado in March 2020, but have never been boarding outside of the local hill here in indiana. Just hoping for some suggestions, it would be 3 intermediate riders and possibly one newbie. The reviews on everything are so mixed and we’re definitely out of our territory here, but super stoked to get out on some real slopes. Just hoping for some pointers in the right direction so we don’t end up way beyond what we can handle. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

March is spring break here. If you want to deal with lines, frat bros, and stupidity I can give you the details on that. Otherwise I'd say get away from any of the I 70 resorts. For the skill levels you're describing I would suggest Steamboat.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah, not into the spring break scene, lmao, and didn’t think about that. What about end of March into April, would that help avoid the frat bros? Thanks, will definitely check out Steamboat!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on when Easter falls and what colleges are going on break. Generally the whole month is Spring Break. Then there's the whole Lifestylez group thing, they've been banned for the last year from various resorts here, but that comes to an end so if they book a group that can be anywhere from 1,000 to 10,000 screaming college kids. Aspen area generally doesn't get touched by that crowd but you're looking at a higher price.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Telluride or Crested Butte would be the other major ski areas that don't get crowds (there are exceptions to the rule) in the state in addition to Aspen. You pay more, but things like Spring Break are not much of an issue at those three spots.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I actually find loveland pretty newb friendly.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> I actually find loveland pretty newb friendly.


It is, but lodging is gonna suck. You're either staying in Georgetown where options are limited or staying in Summit County.

There's a reason why Summit is so popular. Tons of lodging options and you can buy one pass and hop around and hit several mountains in one trip.

But you couldn't pay me to go to Summit County during spring break. LOL! No thank you.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> It is, but lodging is gonna suck. You're either staying in Georgetown where options are limited or staying in Summit County.
> 
> There's a reason why Summit is so popular. Tons of lodging options and you can buy one pass and hop around and hit several mountains in one trip.
> 
> But you couldn't pay me to go to Summit County during spring break. LOL! No thank you.


Loveland parking is pretty easy. I just drive from Denver to the resort.
It's never that busy.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

:laughat2:



speedjason said:


> Loveland parking is pretty easy. *I just drive from Denver to the resort.
> It's never that busy.*


I-70 between Denver and the Eisenhower Tunnel is "never that busy". Holy shit, that's the best laugh I've had in awhile! Thanks for that one!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> :laughat2:
> 
> 
> 
> I-70 between Denver and the Eisenhower Tunnel is "never that busy". Holy shit, that's the best laugh I've had in awhile! Thanks for that one!


I guess if you avoid rush hour and go during the weekdays it's not that bad.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> I guess if you avoid rush hour and go during the weekdays it's not that bad.


That used to be the case, but it's not as accurate these days. Weekday powder days are the equivalent of a weekend day and when I say "powder day" I basically mean that there's anything showing on the snowstake. You basically only get those clean drives these days when conditions are subpar.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> March is spring break here. If you want to deal with lines, frat bros, and stupidity I can give you the details on that. Otherwise I'd say get away from any of the I 70 resorts. *For the skill levels you're describing I would suggest Steamboat*.





khaleesi said:


> Yeah, not into the spring break scene, lmao, and didn’t think about that. What about end of March into April, would that help avoid the frat bros? Thanks, will definitely check out Steamboat!


I spent 5 days @ Steamboat out of a 2 week CO trip. I absolutely Fell in love with the place. Lots of Wiiiiide open groomers, plenty of varied and challenging terrain for newbs and intermediates alike. I had an apartment rental from vrob or sum such that was reasonably priced & just a 5 min bus ride from the main gondola. Never waited longer than 10 min to get the bus to the resort. 

Now,... full disclosure, this was @ the end of Jan, first week of Feb. So spring break wasn't an issue. :shrug: I split the rest of my trip between Copper & Loveland. Both of which are awesome when the crowds are absent. (...Ive been lucky not to have experienced the full on "CO. 1-70 resort shit show" yet!) 
>

-edit-
For Copper, Luv, Breck, etc. If you can swing it time wise,..? You might be better off shooting for late Feb, maybe into the first week of March to avoid crazy crowds? :shrug: My first CO. trip was arounf that time frame & crowds weren't bad at all. But BA would kno better about that than me.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> Loveland parking is pretty easy. I just drive from Denver to the resort.
> It's never that busy.


Hey........shut yer fuckin pie hole..............Loveland blows................literally...........


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> speedjason said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if you avoid rush hour and go during the weekdays it's not that bad.
> ...


What time are you leaving? I had 58 days this year driving up from Golden and probably only hit traffic 10 times. And most those were my fault leaving to late.....


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Hey........shut yer fuckin pie hole..............Loveland blows................literally...........


Yes, I agree with you. Don't go to Loveland at all.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> linvillegorge said:
> 
> 
> > speedjason said:
> ...



We are kinda strapped to the last week in March schedule wise with our jobs. So, March 22-28. Miiiiight be possible to push back a week and do March 29-April 4, but not even sure that’s gonna be possible, and that’s probably smack in the middle of spring break ?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Monarch is another option and very newbie friendly IMO. Not sure what the spring break crowds are like there, though.....
it might be on the more affordable end compared to Summit and especially Aspen.

I am not a fan of Steamboat, but YMMV. Some people love it. 

Aspen = $$$


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

khaleesi said:


> Wanting to go to Colorado in March 2020, but have never been boarding outside of the *local hill here in indiana*. Just hoping for some suggestions, it would be 3 intermediate riders and possibly one newbie. The reviews on everything are so mixed and we’re definitely out of our territory here, but super stoked to get out on some real slopes. Just hoping for some pointers in the right direction so we don’t end up way beyond what we can handle. Thanks in advance!


Paoli Peaks by chance?


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

phillyphan said:


> khaleesi said:
> 
> 
> > Wanting to go to Colorado in March 2020, but have never been boarding outside of the *local hill here in indiana*. Just hoping for some suggestions, it would be 3 intermediate riders and possibly one newbie. The reviews on everything are so mixed and we’re definitely out of our territory here, but super stoked to get out on some real slopes. Just hoping for some pointers in the right direction so we don’t end up way beyond what we can handle. Thanks in advance!
> ...


Perfect north, actually! Haven’t been over to Paoli peaks, we are on the eastern side of the state almost in Ohio


----------



## RkyMtn (Jan 11, 2011)

I lived in CO for 22 years and was there for the work and snowboarding. Spring break is a nightmare for all the I-70 ski areas. So, book your hotel rooms early and keep shopping for deals, cancelling the reservations as you find new deals.

Driving from Denver is a haul. I'd recommend staying at 2 different ski towns for the week, so that you have days to wake up and not have to commute to the ski slopes.

What is your ticket budget like?

The best resorts are super pricey. But some offer discounted tickets at grocery stores (King Soopers) that are prevalent in Denver. So use those to help save some money.

My favorite slopes are:
1. Buttermilk in Aspen (My fav since I like to carve when there is no new pow; great tree skiing)
2. Ski Cooper (great terrain for the $, but no high-speed quads when I went last in 2014; also high altitude, so snow is almost always in good condition; mostly locals and kids want to go ski at big resorts asap; I've never waited in a line there!)
3. Loveland (but will be a night-mare during Spring Break, so stay away).

If you don't mind driving, you can get a room in Gunnison (it's a HAUL) but will give you access to Monarch (top of a pass with lovely terrain and snow) and Crested Butte (fun for everyone!!!) Then you can do a drive one day and go down to Telluride, which has one of the longest beginner trails that isn't a cat track I have ever boarded (trails off Sunshine Express lift). I learned to board on those lovely consistent sloped trails!

Resorts to avoid during Spring Break:
1. Keystone
2. Loveland
3. Breckenridge
4. Winterpark
All of the above will likely be mobbed.

If I were you, I'd be targeting a hotel/motel in Gunnison and ski Monarch 2 days and Telluride one day and Crested Butte another day.

Shop for hotels as early as possible and continue shopping until you get the best rate! I will typically book hotels 6-7 times and cancel all the prior reservations as I find another better rate.

Have fun! I'm jealous (now in OC and surfing the asphalt, as Mammoth is 5 hours on a good trip)


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

RkyMtn said:


> I lived in CO for 22 years and was there for the work and snowboarding. Spring break is a nightmare for all the I-70 ski areas. So, book your hotel rooms early and keep shopping for deals, cancelling the reservations as you find new deals.
> 
> Driving from Denver is a haul. I'd recommend staying at 2 different ski towns for the week, so that you have days to wake up and not have to commute to the ski slopes.
> 
> ...


member since 11..............5 posts................y this post................hmmmmmmmmm..............de advice is spot on........regardless............


----------



## RkyMtn (Jan 11, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> member since 11..............5 posts................y this post................hmmmmmmmmm..............de advice is spot on........regardless............


I was mostly reading for reviews when I was shopping for a new board back then and signed up to put out an offer on a board I wasn't using.

I saw this post in the email this form send to me and, given my length of time snowboarding in CO, I felt knowledgeable enough to offer an informed opinion on this topic. I've been snowboarding since 1991 and lived in CO from 1984 - 2015. Here I am at the top of the back bowls of Vail in 1993, visiting my friend I dropped off in CO while I went to live in Hood River and work at Mt. Hood for a year ('92-'93) and then SLC, UT for a year before finally getting on board with the tech wave of pre-2000 in Denver.

At Vail with my still favorite pow board - K2 Fat Bob


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

khaleesi said:


> Wanting to go to Colorado in March 2020, but have never been boarding outside of the local hill here in indiana. Just hoping for some suggestions, it would be 3 intermediate riders and possibly one newbie. The reviews on everything are so mixed and we’re definitely out of our territory here, but super stoked to get out on some real slopes. Just hoping for some pointers in the right direction so we don’t end up way beyond what we can handle. Thanks in advance!


I would also suggest Loveland. You can get a 4 pack in the fall for a great price. It's an independent resort so everything from french fries to beer is cheaper. You can park close, so you can get back to your car if you need something. Has great and varying terrain and snowpack is generally good by spring. Great vibe, less crowded and friendly. Monarch is also an overlooked gem. It is way more economical. Off the beaten path but you can stay in Buena Vista for a great price and there is Mount Princeton hotsprings on your way back from the mountain. Which is awesome.

If you want to come by and tour the Never Summer factory on your way through Denver, let me know. I could arrange a demo as well if you wanted to try one of our new 2019/20 boards. Just PM me or contact [email protected]


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Honestly a lot depends on logistics and how far you're willing to drive - or pay for flights.

Telluride/Aspen/Steamboat/Crested Butte are quite a trek from Denver airport. If your group is mostly intermediates this might not be worth the effort.
Breck/Keystone/Vail will be rammed over spring break.
You could do worse than stay in Frisco and hit different mountains each day.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'd avoid Copper too, but Cooper is just down the road from Copper and won't be mobbed. I don't mind the Frat Bros as much as the doctor from Connecticut with his whole family trailing behind him doing giant snake turns and taking up the entire run. Thank God for the trees.  

I second Loveland. The drive from Denver isn't too bad, unless it's a snow day. Loveland's prices are pretty reasonable. I made it to Loveland from the east side of Aurora in ~1.5 hours on a Sunday, but I was on the road at 6:30am and it wasn't a snow day. Add an hour if traffic is bad and if you leave after 7-7:30 it may take 3-4 hours to get to the resorts. Vail isn't too bad during Spring Break because it's just so freaking big. There's also El Dora, which is ~30 minutes from Boulder.


----------



## Reet TripOutside.com (Feb 23, 2020)

killclimbz said:


> Telluride or Crested Butte would be the other major ski areas that don't get crowds (there are exceptions to the rule) in the state in addition to Aspen. You pay more, but things like Spring Break are not much of an issue at those three spots.


I agree on both Crested Butte and Steamboat for the smaller crowds. Plus, Crested Butte has the cutest little town - and you have to try apres-ski at Secret Stash - that place is amazing!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Secret Stash- a secret no longer! Great pizza up in there.


----------

